# [sata] fdisk /dev/sda = unable to open /dev/sda (résolu)

## angela

Salut,

je dois configurer un nouvel ordi.  J'ai booté sur le livecd 2007 et j'ai déjà des petits soucis. Je vous aurait bien printé un lspci, mais impossible de me connecter à la machine par ssh, j'ai pas encore compris pk :S (pourtant service est OK et les tests réseaux passent...). Bref, là n'est pas le problème. Mon problème réél est que j'ai du SATA, et que quand j'essaie d'ouvrir avec fdisk:

```
fdisk /dev/sda

unable o open /dev/sda
```

Voilà, c'est le seul "périphérique" qui est detecté, rien en hd* (sauf hda, qui est le lecteur dvd) et rien d'autre en sd*.  Tous les modules sata sont bien loadé (sata_vsc, uli, sis, sx4, via, etc).

Alors pourquoi est-ce que je n'arrive pas à l'ouvrir avec un fdisk ? Est-ce que je dois booter sur un autre live cd, comme par exemple un ubuntu pour installer gentoo ?

ThxLast edited by angela on Wed Jan 30, 2008 8:41 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nemo13

 *angela wrote:*   

> Salut,
> 
> je dois configurer un nouvel ordi.  J'ai booté sur le livecd 2007 et j'ai déjà des petits soucis. Je vous aurait bien printé un lspci, mais impossible de me connecter à la machine par ssh, j'ai pas encore compris pk :S (pourtant service est OK et les tests réseaux passent...). Bref, là n'est pas le problème. Mon problème réél est que j'ai du SATA, et que quand j'essaie d'ouvrir avec fdisk:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Bonsoir,

au pif :

le micro a un controleur Jmicron et le live cd ne le supporte pas 

c'est vraiment au pif   :Confused: 

----------

## angela

euh non... Les caractèristiques sont:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Intel CORE2DUO E2160, FSB 800MHz., 1MB Cache
> 
> LGA775, 2MB Cache, 64Bit Technologie
> ...

 

----------

## dapsaille

Disons que les chipsets SIS sont pas top top ... ca ne t'avances pas mais j'ai eu que des soucis avec des SIS anciens ou nouveaux .. 

donc depuis exit sis

----------

## angela

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Disons que les chipsets SIS sont pas top top ... ca ne t'avances pas mais j'ai eu que des soucis avec des SIS anciens ou nouveaux .. 
> 
> donc depuis exit sis

 

hum, et tu proposes quoi pour qu'il soit reconnu ?

[edit] j'ai mis un CD de ubuntu, j'ai réussi à partitionner pour le moment. Je vais essayer d'installer gentoo depuis le live cd de ubuntu.[\edit]

----------

## oxomichael

Et que donne 

```

fdisk -l

```

Car a mon avis si tu as un problème, tu vas le retrouver plus tard

Je serais intéressé de savoir quel chipset n'est pas reconnu si c bien ça....

----------

## d2_racing

Au pire, tu peux utiliser SystemRescueCD qui est basé sur  Gentoo.

----------

## angela

J'ai démarré depuis le live-CD de ubuntu, j'ai réussi à faire l'install de gentoo. Mais par contre, quand je boot, j'ai un kernel panic, il ne trouve pas sda. Je pense que le problème du live-cd est que le kernel est trop vieux pour supporter le SATA (2.6.19).

EDIT: effectivement, j'avais oublié le support pour le SATA de Silicon... Youpi, j'ai un nouveau gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## nemo13

 *angela wrote:*   

>  Youpi, j'ai un nouveau gentoo 

 

Quel est le prénom du bébé ?

----------

